# Buzia



## Vodoun

What does Buzia mean?  Kiss?


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

Yes it can mean this, in a pretty colloquial language (often used in sms's/e-mails). It also means face.


Tom


----------



## Vodoun

Thank you very much Tom.


----------



## njumi

In my opinion _buzia_ practically always mean _face _(diminutive). It must be understood as _kiss_ in the fraze _Daj mi buzi _(Literal translation would be: _Give me your fase_ or sth like that). 

The word _buziak_ always mean _kiss_.


----------



## werr

not really. I've noticed recently that my friends use buzia to say 'a kiss'. I suppose it became a _kiss_ by cut off 'k' from 'buziak' (=a kiss, diminutive from buzi). So in this case its very important to use that on the end of the message. Ive never seen _buzia_ as _a kiss_ placed anywhere else in mail, sms or whatever. I don use it, personally.
it also means _face_, certainly. 

btw. 'fase' ) hehe troche chyba spolszczyłeś tę twarz.. )


----------



## mcibor

I would even say it's not a short for *buziak* (which was never used at the end of messages) but from word *buziaki*

I have also heard this word few times as a greeting - mostly between good friends of different sex.
I even use it sometimes 

Buzia!


----------



## kknd

I've never heard about _buzia_ in sense of _buziak_, this should be regarded as non-standard. Nonetheless _dać buzi_ is just idiom meaning 'giving a kiss' (I wouldn't say 'kissing' though).


----------



## njumi

werr said:


> btw. 'fase' ) hehe troche chyba spolszczyłeś tę twarz.. )



Nie jest tak źle. Mogłem napisać na przykład: "fejs",... 
Dzięki za poprawkę...



kknd said:


> I've never heard about _buzia_ in sense of _buziak_, this should be regarded as non-standard. Nonetheless _dać buzi_ is just idiom meaning 'giving a kiss' (I wouldn't say 'kissing' though).



I think the same way...


----------

